# Anyone selling a used Kornit Breeze and can Ship to Canada



## VintagePitch (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello Everyone, new to the forum but our company is looking to purchase a used Kornit Breeze to move into the DTG market for a different project.If anyone is selling a Kornit Breeze in good condition and dryer please reach out. We are in Montreal,Quebec Canada so we'll need to be able to have it shipped here.

If anyone has any contacts for a good price please feel free to contact us.

Thanks


----------



## JoeGuidarelli (Feb 23, 2021)

VintagePitch said:


> Hello Everyone, new to the forum but our company is looking to purchase a used Kornit Breeze to move into the DTG market for a different project.If anyone is selling a Kornit Breeze in good condition and dryer please reach out. We are in Montreal,Quebec Canada so we'll need to be able to have it shipped here.
> 
> If anyone has any contacts for a good price please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Thanks


I have used Breeze I am looking to sell but will only sell it to someone who is very familiar with the Breeze machine. Also have a 6 drawer dryer. Installed January 2018.


----------



## worxprinting (May 28, 2014)

Currently have 2 Kornit breeze machines for sale. Both in operation daily. We have Kornit service contracts on both so they have lots of new parts.
Also will include youth, onesie, and tote bag pallets.
Located in Worcester Massachusetts USA
If interested contact me at [email protected]
DGrylas


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bump. Accidentally deleted Worxprinting reply earlier.


----------

